# XMMS + surfen = Lockup?



## JFKalt (22. Juni 2003)

Hallo Community!

Ich habe eine Möglichkeit gefunden meinen Rechner zuverlässig und reproduzierbar abstürzen zu lassen. Ich brauche nur eine mp3-Datei mit XMMS abspielen zu lassen, dann starte ich den Konqueror, wähle eine Internetseite an, z.B. suse.de oder tutorials.de, zack, ich sehe noch in der unteren Befehlszeile ein ?Übertrage xyz Daten...? , System friert ein, nix mehr zu machen, Maus bewegt sich nicht mehr, geht gar nix, keine Tastenkombination, aus, schluss, Ende. Seltsamerweise lässt sich google.de ohne weiteres laden.

Gut, nun zu meinen Daten, dann erzähl ich Euch, was ich schon alles versucht habe.

Suse Linux pro 8.2
KDE 3.1
MSI K7T pro mit Athlon 1000+
7xx MB RAM@266MHz
MSI GeForce 2 Ti
Terratec Aureon 5.1 Fun Soundkarte
Die mp3s leigen auf einer FAT32 Platte

Zunächst war ich ziemlich geschockt, als ich auf meiner Fehlersuche feststellte, dass es Linux schwer zu fallen scheint, zwei Audiodateien von verschiedenen Programmen gleichzeitig abzuspielen. Der Arts-Server scheint eh instabil zu sein, nachdem, was ich gelesen habe. Hab ihn deswegen bereits deaktiviert. (Gibt es eine alternative zu aRts?)

Als Ausgabe Plugin fällt Arts dann weg, deswegen benutze ich für XMMS Alsa oder Oss, führt beides zum o.g. Problem.

Meine Syslogs ergaben auch nichts, kein protokollierter Fehler.

Vielleicht ein Browser Fehler? Hab schon Mozilla installiert und getestet, bleibt an der selben Stelle hängen.

Ich kann jetzt schon fühlen, dass dieses Problem nur auftritt, weil ich irgendeine Kleinigkeit vergessen habe. Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir sagen, welche. 

Viele Grüße, Jack


----------



## JFKalt (23. Juni 2003)

*Problemänderung*

So, hab jetzt meine Soundkarte aus dem Rechner genommen, OnBoard Karte aktiviert (im Bios), YAST mal machen lassen und jetzt geht alles.

Frage: Gibt es anständige Treiber für die Terratec Aureon 5.1 Fun oder muss ich auf das Ding verzichten? Gibt es denn eine Möglichkeit, die Karte unter Linux zu deaktivieren und die OnBoard Karte zu nehmen, bei WinXP andersrum (wie das geht, ist mir klar), damit wenigstens meine Spiele noch vom 3DTon profitieren können und Linux nicht ständig hängen bleibt?

Also, bis dann, JFK


----------



## JFKalt (23. Juni 2003)

*Lösung*

Ok, hab das Problem gelöst. Ein User vom pcwelt.de Forum wusste weiter:




> dozer hat auf eine Nachricht im PC-WELT-Forum geantwortet. Die Antwort war:
> 
> ----------
> hallo,
> ...



Also hab ich kurzerhand die Soundkarte rausgezogen, sie war vorher einen Slot unter der Netzwerkkarte, und weiter oben wieder eingebaut, jetzt stürtzt hier nix mehr ab und der Höhrgenuss bleibt.


Gruß, JFK


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Juni 2003)




----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Juni 2003)

Danke für den Hinweis! 
Wenn wieder jemand Probleme damit hat kann man ihn auf diesen Thread hier verweisen.


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Juni 2003)

War mein Smiley jetzt so offtopic?  
Wollte nur damit anzeigen das ich mich:

a) freue das sich eine Lösung hat finden lassen

b) ich mich darüber freue das die Lösung hier gleich presentiert wurde.

 <- *freu*


----------



## JohannesR (23. Juni 2003)

Ich glaube, er meinte seinen eigenen Beitrag, nicht deinen. Oder irre ich mich da? 
Ups, ich bin ja jetzt auch OffTopic. Kommt nicht wieder vor.

@Marcus: Es sei Dir gedankt.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Juni 2003)

Ich meinte tatsächlich meinen Beitrag 

@Chris: Sorry für das Missverständnis
@boom: Es sei dir verziehen


----------

